

What is a Russian website like wikipedia? - wajed

Hi,<p>I don't like wikipedia, as it's not clear and the information may be right, but the way it's put is usually not informative.<p>So, what is a Russian website like wikipedia? and if there isn't, what is an English one?
======
curiousdannii
Have you tried the Russian Wikipedia? <http://ru.wikipedia.org/wiki/>

